# Where to get a trailer weighed???



## Timberlake1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyone know of a place in the Cleveland area to get a trailer weighed, cannot find my registration.... BMV says I have to get it weighed and they will reissue a registration for it....would like to find something in the Cleveland area, any help appreciated..........


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

kurtz bros down in the valley should have no problem doing it. some junk yards up that way might have a scale also.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

find a feed store (may be hard in cleveland) - all will have a scale that can weigh it - many times they won't charge. So do many truck stops, but they will charge.


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of the bigger trucks stops have scales also.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Sand and gravel places also.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Not sure if you are on the east side but I weighed a trailer at Willoughby Supply. Other garden supply / building supply type places usually have scales and will weigh for $5 or $10 bucks.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've had to do this twice when purchasing a boat...both times I drove it over to the gravel pits (2 seperate ones) and tey weighed it free of charge. Matter of fact the one even loaded my truck with as much untreated sand as it would hold to build my boy a sandbox - no charge for that either!!!


----------

